# Czy initramfs jest mi potrzebny?

## Zitan

Zastanawiam się nad pytaniem: Jeśli mój kernel jest skompilowany wyłącznie z tym co mi jest potrzebne, to czy w ogóle jest sens używania initramfs, czy to znacznie przyspiesza boot-owanie systemu?

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie jest konieczny.

jeśli wszystkie sterowniki potrzebne do podniesienia systemu (kontroler dysku twardego i systemu plików rootfs), zaznaczysz jako wbudowane na stałe w kernel przy kompilacji, to initramfs jest Ci potrzebny, jak łysemu grzebień.

Ja initramfs w ogóle nie używam i wszystko działa.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

